# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Need help. Real Organon Deca?

## Pac

The package is real but the ampouls?

Look at the two pics, the ampoule to the left is smaller than the others. Why?

----------


## Pac

One more picture of the top.

Someone?

----------


## MichaelCC

I have bad feeling, that something is wrong with your deca . Can you post one more closer picture of it. I mark the place I'm interesting on the picture. It's aluminium top-cover, but I need picture from bottom and little more closer. This is the place you can better find out if it's real or not.

----------


## Pac

Please tell me that these are real!

----------


## MichaelCC

Thanx for pictures bro - now I'm sure they are OK. Enjoy it  :Wink:

----------


## Pac

> Thanx for pictures bro - now I'm sure they are OK. Enjoy it


After reading your first post i was nervous as hell  :Wink/Grin:  But now i'm relaxed. Thank you so much.

----------


## Seajackal

Pac, just for curiosity, could you post a pic of the price sticker, please? BTW
can you twist the aluminium crimps with easy? I'm in a little doubt with the 1st
pic you posted the vial in the middle looks a little weird cuz the 2ml goes really
up in the label, just compare to the other 2 vials and you'll see. Maybe it's just
my imagination...

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Pac, just for curiosity, could you post a pic of the price sticker, please? BTW
> can you twist the aluminium crimps with easy? I'm in a little doubt with the 1st
> pic you posted the vial in the middle looks a little weird cuz the 2ml goes really
> up in the label, just compare to the other 2 vials and you'll see. Maybe it's just
> my imagination...


 No sea, I noticed it too, I want a closer look as well. 
Where is big P? His critique is needed here too...

----------


## Pac

> Pac, just for curiosity, could you post a pic of the price sticker, please? BTW
> can you twist the aluminium crimps with easy?


The price sticker, this one? 

Sorry, i don't know what the aluminium crimps is. But the silver coloured aluminum at the top of each ampoule is really solid.

No, it's not just your imagination, but it is only one amp which the 2ml goes really up in the label. Zoom in on the third picture and you'll see.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Not sure if its my eyes but the printing looks a bit strange. The pictures in the trays, some have lighter and darker printings. I dont have my PC right now so maybe its the color on my monitor. Also the oil looks a bit too clear. If these are fakes they are one fuc*king good ones.

----------


## Pac

> The pictures in the trays, some have lighter and darker printings. I dont have my PC right now so maybe its the color on my monitor. Also the oil looks a bit too clear. If these are fakes they are one fuc*king good ones.


That's becouse of the light in the room where i took the pictures.

I'm pretty sure they are real.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I never said they are fake, I am leaning more towards they are 100% good.

----------


## Pac

Okay.

----------


## toolman

Sorry pac but I lean towards them being fakes. While the septum is the correct color grey, it is missing the deviated bottom or split finish you see on real decas. Also, those aluminum crimps are not rolled smooth and are uneven on the bottom like they were done by hand. I havent even looked closely at the label but the septum and crimps are definately off.

----------


## Pac

> those aluminum crimps are not rolled smooth and are uneven on the bottom like they were done by hand.


Yes, you're right. Every single one of them. So i have to throw them in the garbage now right?

----------


## MichaelCC

> Yes, you're right. Every single one of them. So i have to throw them in the garbage now right?


Maybe we have the privilege of meeting the BEST fake Deca -Durabolin on the market. If it's true, it was not waste of time ..

----------


## toolman

> Yes, you're right. Every single one of them. So i have to throw them in the garbage now right?


Well I certainly wouldn't use them. Check with Dutch BB as he is the absolute expert on these. He may know of some update, etc. where the septum is different. If he doesn't come on here to view you can check with him on his site as well.

----------


## central443

I'm leaning toward fake for 1 the crimps are a dead give away 2 the lables are off but some of them do look legit besides the ****ed up crimp job, on first take It looks like someone used the real deca and filled them back up with a half ass crimp job it's either that or some one got ripped off them selfs and tried to pass off the good fakes with a few legit ones mixed in to throw everyone off. Check with dutch body builder for a second opion and send one of the vials in question to SRCS for testng to be 100% sure pm me the sources name in question

----------


## *KT*

Man, its really close, from my research they look basically real besides some of the crimp jobs, i'd have to agree with central



> It looks like someone used the real deca and filled them back up with a half ass crimp job it's either that or some one got ripped off them selfs and tried to pass off the good fakes with a few legit ones mixed in to throw everyone off.

----------


## Seajackal

> So i have to throw them in the garbage now right?


No, you can send them to me...hehe I would love to have the best faked
decas in my hands if they really are fakes. My biggest concerns are
aluminium crimps are not uniform as Toolman stated above plus that badly
placed label printings in the vial I talked about in my post above...I would
love to see if the price sticker shows any water mark under the black light.
Just try to look for any water mark if you can have access to a tanning
salon, just take that sticker under the light of the tanning bed and see if it
shows something designed underneath the visible printings.

----------


## Pac

> Check with Dutch BB as he is the absolute expert on these. He may know of some update, etc. where the septum is different. If he doesn't come on here to view you can check with him on his site as well.


how does i get in touch with him?

----------


## Seajackal

I'll ask him to take a look in this thread...

----------


## Pac

> I'll ask him to take a look in this thread...


Thanks.

----------


## Pac

Don't ask questions about your own gear in this thread please, becouse i need a final answer about my Deca first.

----------


## oldman

> Don't ask questions about your own gear in this thread please, becouse i need a final answer about my Deca first.


I'm sorry I thought you had your answer. I will email a mod and ask them to move. I did it because I thought if yours were faked mine might be too since they look almost the same.

Sorry bro.

Oldman

----------


## Pac

No problem.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

I saw it on the first glimp.. fake. First of all they didn't use the right data. Thats the most stupid thing to do if you want to counterfeit an item you should use existing data. Then there is the bad crimping. Most members pointed that out allready. But Organon uses a very special font for the "D" in Deca and Durabolin , most counterfeits mis this and for us it's a certain indication. If you put the pharmacystickers under a false money detector or a tanningbed a watermark should light up.
In the next issue of Body of Science I write an article about these Organon yellowtops and I would like to include this very well counterfeited yellowtop.
I really would like to have one for comparisonpictures.

----------


## MichaelCC

I think, this is end of story. Sorry bro for your loss...
I'm glad, that I have possibility to learn something new - thanx DutchBB for your infos.
As I wrote before - this is the BEST Deca -Durabolin fake I've ever seen.

----------


## Pac

> I saw it on the first glimp.. fake. First of all they didn't use the right data. Thats the most stupid thing to do if you want to counterfeit an item you should use existing data. Then there is the bad crimping. Most members pointed that out allready. But Organon uses a very special font for the "D" in Deca and Durabolin, most counterfeits mis this and for us it's a certain indication. If you put the pharmacystickers under a false money detector or a tanningbed a watermark should light up.



Thanks a lot. I'm glad i didn't inject this fake Deca into my body.

----------


## Pac

So if you put the pharmacysticker under a tanningbed the watermark should light up if the package is real? But the ampoules inside the package could still be fake?

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks for attending my call Dutch, and thanks for the infos you posted Big Brother!
Pac, just take the most evident sign of fake in your deca vials...bad crimps the real
Organons are machine crimped and they are very uniform so that was the strongest
evidence of fake in your decas as first pointed by MichaelCC, don't shoot them in
ANY circumstances, bro! If you want to make a good act, send them to Dutch he can
do some extra works on them by colecting differences with the real ones. BTW may
I have one sample bro?  :Smilie:

----------


## steds4

some of you guys talk out of your ass!
mate i'd listen to micheal cc he obviously knows what hes talking about
what a joke who thinks deca has a cloudy composition? 
I think you guys need to invest in the anabolics 2005 book by william Llewellyn!!
these deca arnt fake and as for the label have you guys ever seen a real deca label before doesnt look that way to me! the print is funny o my god!
try pulling the label off your find the underside sticks to the box and has a copy of the print on the top of it these cant be reproduced and that shows its real.
these are real I dont know if this is a USA site and its hard to get real deca over their but were in the UK and we get it quite easliy!
thanks guys!!
O and if you want to see a few fakes I'll post the picture out of the anabolics 2005 book for you!

----------


## steds4

> Maybe we have the privilege of meeting the BEST fake Deca-Durabolin on the market. If it's true, it was not waste of time ..


micheal I take my hat off to you, these arnt fakes and yes if they where then they would be the best fkin fakes ive seen I wish they where because they wouldnt cost me as much!! seems like your the only one who knows what there on about, steds4

----------


## steds4

.....................

----------


## Pac

.........................

----------


## steds4

I will argue that it is 100% real
you guys go on about the crimping and how organon do it so precise i can show u a picture of a real one in a book and it shows deca manufactured by oraganon on different dates/years the most resent one you should see the crimping compared to the others you guys would rule it off as fake straight away and its 100% real tested the lot, so forgive me for arguement but its bullshit that you put people off buying stuff that is real coz you think its fake get it tested then your all wrong!!  :1hifu:

----------


## stompin

pac, your thinking WTF lol


anyways, lets see the pics in this steroid book  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Pac

//////////////////////////////////

----------


## Seajackal

Steads4 Just take a look on what DutchBodybulder say if he says it's fake, then it is
bro he's the guy who helps Anabolics 2005 author on making his researchs for the
book and other articles, so shut the fvck up and prepaire to be banned, kiss your ass
good by from here!

----------


## ...medX...

Who could say these boards can be this interesting...

----------


## stompin

could they just be genetric deca ? UGL claiming to be the real orgnanon?
to sell more gear?
the powder costs pennys anyways, there could easily
stick 200mgs of nandrolone deca in? it just wouldent 
be real deca-durabolin from organon.

is there anyways to see if the stickers holigram will show
up without the use of a blacklight.sunbed light,
like put 3d sun glasses on or something?  :Big Grin: 

there is a duplicate of the number under the sticker
why hasnt this been mentioned in duchbodybuilders posts?

----------


## Seajackal

The sticker changes year to year...

----------


## judge_dread

Guys I can help here ...I will post this evening some pics of REAL DEAL Deca that I purchased yesterday from my local pharmacy here in Athens.You will compare...

----------


## Pac

> Guys I can help here ...I will post this evening some pics of REAL DEAL Deca that I purchased yesterday from my local pharmacy here in Athens.You will compare...


That's cool. Maybe you could purchase some Nandrolone Decanoate from Norma too, and post pictures of them in the thread "Nandrolone Decanoate - Norma".

----------


## juicy_brucy

> I will argue that it is 100% real
> you guys go on about the crimping and how organon do it so precise i can show u a picture of a real one in a book and it shows deca manufactured by oraganon on different dates/years the most resent one you should see the crimping compared to the others you guys would rule it off as fake straight away and its 100% real tested the lot, so forgive me for arguement but its bullshit that you put people off buying stuff that is real coz you think its fake get it tested then your all wrong!!


 You are wrong. 
Do you want to ask William Llewellyn yourself?..
P.M. me

----------


## juicy_brucy

> some of you guys talk out of your ass!
> mate i'd listen to micheal cc he obviously knows what hes talking about
> what a joke who thinks deca has a cloudy composition? 
> I think you guys need to invest in the anabolics 2005 book by william Llewellyn!!
> these deca arnt fake and as for the label have you guys ever seen a real deca label before doesnt look that way to me! the print is funny o my god!
> try pulling the label off your find the underside sticks to the box and has a copy of the print on the top of it these cant be reproduced and that shows its real.
> these are real I dont know if this is a USA site and its hard to get real deca over their but were in the UK and we get it quite easliy!
> thanks guys!!
> O and if you want to see a few fakes I'll post the picture out of the anabolics 2005 book for you!


 Dutch BB is one of the contributer to the book you are talking about.
Eat your words wisely...

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Yes DutchBB is the man, His years of experience with FAKES tells it all.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

And some new ones with the same faillure (wrong data) and some more deviations most of the expirienced members will recognize. And yes, this one will be in Anabolics 2006. Thats also the reason I have to tag all pics, sorry for that. But I like the fact that 'The Book' is cited as a reference, thats exactly what William wants to accomplish.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> I like the fact that 'The Book' is cited as a reference, thats exactly what William wants to accomplish.


 Dutch, If I haven't told you yet, "the Book" is the ONLY reference worth buying IMO. Thank you so much, and thanks for all the lab results over the years. You have helped me put a lot of issues to rest and ended a lot of arguing. I will always have your back Dutch, and you always have a home here in Canada.

----------


## judge_dread

Ok as I promised... got them from my local pharmacy..Real Greek Deca Durabolin

----------


## Seajackal

Fvck, the pricve raised??? As you guys may see in Judge's pics the crimps are the
main difference in these decas...

----------


## judge_dread

yea they raised it a lil bit...

----------


## MichaelCC

Good pictures Judge. Thanx for your help bro. I think, no need to be sad becasue of higher price - for such a perfect and REAL product like this deca it's not worth of money. I think, next summer I have to take more money with me to my Greece vacations  :Smilie:

----------


## judge_dread

Absolutely Michael! Here is a good place to spend your holidays!

----------


## MichaelCC

I know it JD - I like Greece, I was there 4 times. I always spent nice holidays in your homeland. Good place to spend holidays and money too  :Smilie:

----------


## toolman

> Steads4 Just take a look on what DutchBodybulder say if he says it's fake, then it is
> bro he's the guy who helps Anabolics 2005 author on making his researchs for the
> book and other articles, so shut the fvck up and prepaire to be banned, kiss your ass
> good by from here!


8 posts and steads knows more than us. My guess is he is the guy that sold this crap to begin with. I love how he says dutch is wrong, then refers to Anabolics as the bible...not realizing that Dutch is a main researcher for the writer.

----------


## Seajackal

Hehe, I see what you mean Toolman!  :Wink:  BTW he can't see nor post anymore though
he's a new member.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice pics Judge. And thanks for the new fake pics DutchBB  :Smilie:

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

> Dutch, If I haven't told you yet, "the Book" is the ONLY reference worth buying IMO. Thank you so much, and thanks for all the lab results over the years. You have helped me put a lot of issues to rest and ended a lot of arguing. I will always have your back Dutch, and you always have a home here in Canada.


 Thank you for your kind words, bro.

If we thought this was (almost) perfect. What about these from Germany?
New known (improved) counterfeit. We try to become one for analysis.

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks for the info and the pic, Dutch but I would doubt it cuz of the rubber stopper
ORGANONS are unique IMO, so clear, soft and larger than the counterfeits...

----------


## Grizzly420

just trying to help no expert

----------


## Seajackal

Good job, Grizzly! It's nice to know that you've been researching about the real/fake
Decas, bro.

----------


## MichaelCC

wow "Grizzly420" - second picture looks well-known to me  :Smilie: . Anyway, thanx for spending time to research about real/fake deca durabolin and making these pictures - I'm sure it was not a waste of time. I hope one picture can help much more than a thousands of words. I'm also glad, that my pictures helped you and served for a good thing.

----------


## juicy_brucy

good job guys. Soon, fakers everywhere will be abolished! 
The more we know, the better off everyone is.

----------


## Seajackal

I just hope the fakers don't get our level and hopefully they will mess up with
something that we can see in their products.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Its fuc*king sad to see these stupid fakers making better and better fakes. I thought we were almost catching all the fakes  :Frown:

----------


## Seajackal

I hope those mother fvckers don't see this board to update their shit production
otherwise we have to update our details comparisons like other letters fonts letters
positions etc...maybe contact Organon and Norma Hellas asking them to make
inprovements in their anti-fake control for better safety for all the bros who use
their products I think this is not asking too much for such big companies like those.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I think we should get a job there  :Smilie:

----------


## judge_dread

Why not sending a lot of mails to Norma and organon and ask them to take extra measures ??

----------


## Seajackal

Gotta send some myself, bro maybe some blacklight ink paints in some secret
places would do the trick, I can bet! BTW, Judge my friend do you have their emails
bro, if you don't mind PMing me them if you happen to have?

----------


## powerliftmike

If those are fake (i dont know) someone did a good job. Usually fakes dont have a nice box like that.

----------

